# Barium enema horror story!



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

Well over a year ago a nurse practioner gave me a referral to go to a hospital to have lower intestine/colon study done in the radiology department. I had also had an upper GI study done with the barium and wondered what all the complaining was about. I had tasted things much worse than the barium drink before. There is no amount of psychological preparation that could have prepared me for the barium enema study they did on my lower intestine/colon. First they ask you to take a suppository at home to cleanse your bowels. I tried the Dulcolax and felt like I had been poisoned. The horrible spasms in my colon persisted for hours. Then when I went to the x-ray room they had me lay on the x-ray table as they gave me a saline enema. We're not talking about any Fleet bottle sized enema but the large bag that brings to mind the tools a veterinarian would use. They pumped my rectum full of the saline to where I thought I was going to die. I really do believe that IBS sufferers have a greater sensitivity to pain from an expanded colon. After they helped me sit up on the table they sent me to the bathroom to evacuate. I barely felt like I could hold it all in as I waddled like a penguin towards the commode in the bathroom. When that session of torture ended they laid me down to have the barium (feels more like concrete) pumped into my rectum. I thought I was going to start screaming and cursing. If I had had any secrets that were of value to national security I would surely have betrayed my country. I don't think Marquis de Sade could have dreamed up such a cruel form of torture. About halfway through the bag I lost control of my bowels and squirted barium all over the x-ray table. The techs told me I should try harder to hold it in. Then they had me roll over a bunch of times to make sure it filled me completely. By the time I was done I was exhausted from the wretched ordeal. I went home and for the next few days was defecating the barium every where I traveled. They don't tell you the stuff clogs up your commode. You have to flush the commode three or four times to keep it from solidifying in your commode. You go through all that pain and suffering and they tell you, "We didn't find anything abnormal"! Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

No but I'll definitly scratch it off my To Do list


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Sorry, Andy M, that you found this so tortourous. My experience was nearly identical, everything except I managed to keep control (barely) until I hit the bathroom. I feel for you!The nurses rolling you so that the barium would fill the colon was especially hard, as you are moving around and trying to squeeze that ol' sphincter shut at the same time. And then, like you, being told everything checked out OK...You'd have to pay me a lot to get me to go through that again!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Andy M..Been there, done that....I have not shared all of the embarrasing eposides I have had and really did not intend to, but I also had a problem during several tests of my bad experiences with these tests. I first had the test where they put the tube & light up the "you know where" and thought I could stand it without any "IV" or whatever but at the last minute, the dr. did give it to me...it took effect when I went to the next test (which I think was the colonscopsy (sp) when I was waiting in the hall to be be called, I got the urge to go, and the "person" took me to the b'room where I had explosive "D". I tried to clean it up as best I could, and when I came out, I told him what had happened and he said not to worry--but of course I did.I have had many embarrasing episodes, but ths was one of the worst, I don't want to clean up after myself, and suely don't want anyone else to have to do it for me. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## art (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree, been there, done that, no more!!!!!To add insult to injury, they make you pay a lot of money for that pain and insult. LOL[This message has been edited by Art (edited 05-19-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Been there--done that--and I've had surgery on the rectum area twice so have very little muscle control. I told them this and they did use some type of "stopper" to help me hold it in! My sister went to have it done and after they put the stuff in they went to get the doctor and FORGOT her! She laid there for 1/2 hour before they remembered! I told her it was a good thing she was C all the time, because I couldn't have held it if they had told me they would kill me if I let loose! One of my worst experiences with D happened on the way home from mine. I thought I was empty when I left the office but about 1/2 way home I got hit and didn't make it--at least I was in the car alone!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Sorry you went through that Andy, and everyone, it sounds really horrible. The second GI I saw asked me at some point after telling me to go to a psychiatrist fordepression, if I wanted to have a barium enema. I said no way, because someone had told me it was awful, really glad now I read your post, that I said no. The only thing I've had done from the bottom end is a sigmoidoscopy, and that was pretty painful,but not like what you described. I remember going to the bathroom and on the way to thehospital and at the hospital, and telling them the fleets didn't seem to work, and theintern asking me was I empty now.... How was I supposed to know?, Then I appeared to get c from fear or was really empty, because Ididn't go during the test. I think most of the people who do these tests have never had them. At least that's what I've found, because I always ask them that, & so far the answers have been this test? NO.ellie.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

I had a barium enema done back in the late 70's and it was not the horror everyone has described. The prep was nasty (just like the colonoscopy from what I've read) the day before and the morning of the test, I had to do my own fleet enema before leaving for the hospital. I remember the barium going in and that was not fun because of the effort it took to hold it in (yes, I too remember walking like a pengiun to get to the bathroom to get it out). I was crampy and gassy for days with all that stuff inside of me but I felt the same way with the upper GI because it still has to go through the whole system to come out - felt like I had swallowed rocks. You would think with everything they can detect in an MRI that they could simply put us in there and have what they want to check out show up on a nice clear picture. Why do we have to go through these primitive tests with all the new modern techniques out there??Christine


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

I too have heard too many horror stories about the BE!!!!!! The surgeon I went to a few weeks ago; insists (along with the HMO) that I should have one. I told them all NO, NO, NO!!!!! My GP told me that I did need a colonoscopy; which is what I wanted in the first place; but they refuse to do that since I never had the other tests first! I am not going back to that surgeon. My GP told me to go elsewhere because I have to have hemorrhoid surgery. I know a BE will make matters worse for me; not even my therapist can talk me into having it done! No Way!!!!!What good is a BE anyway; when our problems are probably much higher up anyway? When are the insurance companies gonna figure out that THEY are wasting money on primitive testing procedures? It doesn't make any sense, does it?AMF


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Andy M - I'm very sorry - I'm laughing so hard I've got tears running down my face!!!!! I had this done too - your description brings to mind all the lurid details!!! I didn't find it so much uncomfortable as embarassing - I "warned" them I had no bowel control, they said not to worry - they've had accidents right there on the table. Much to my pleasure, I was able to hold it in for the test, but afterwards, as I was dashing to the bathroom, I left a trail behind me!!! Oh God!!! Isn't it awful???!!!


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

Thanks Anxious, I knew I couldn't have been the only one. My only fear is that I am scaring people away who might benifit from having the test done. As painful as the test was, it was worth the peace of mind knowing I didn't have cancer or ulcers. Other people may not experience the level of pain that I felt. Even the techs seemed somewhat surprised at my sensitivity.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Your story sounds pretty wild but I am sure it's the truth and just maybe your general practitioner spent too much time reading "Justine" instead of studying in medical school? It might have been better to insist on doing the prepping at home before going to the hospital and being slightly embarrassed. It sounds like the barium solution was cold, which would make it seem a hell of a lot more volumous than it most likely was. I didn't know the stuff could plug up your household plumbing. Maybe that psycho was using plaster of paris?!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 1999)

Oh, how horrible! I had a sigmoidoscopy that was like torture for the short time it was in, not to mention the pain of the enema. But my son had an upper GI, and the barium solidified in his rectum and impacted his bowel! Then a while later they did a lower GI with something called Gastrographic fluid. It is pretty slippery, and all came out, no problems. It also didn't hurt as much going in. He was uncomfortable, but not crying. The doctor said he would stop as soon as my son said it was hurting him, and my son lasted through the whole thing. The dr was fast, and good, taking pictures with the computer, and I could see the whole thing up on the TV monitor. He then studied the pictures after, and showed them to me. This was at Children's Hospital in Minneapolis. It sounds better than the barium.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 1999)

oh boy can I relate!!! mine was bad too.. the worst part was after they were done I had to get the barium out too.... but they had to take xrays.... 6 of them... I was crying by the time they were done!!! I had the urge to go so bad but they had a stopper in to stop it... so I thought to hell with you!!! I have to go and pushed against the tube.... it stayed in but I guess some air got out so I felt better... boy I was so mad I didn't care if I let loose all over the place!!!! but I am glad that I had it done as I have the peace of mind that I don't have ulcerative colitis or chrohn's.... I had a lot of bleeding so I was concerned.... so if you have to have a barium enema just let er rip!!!!------------------sandwomin


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

I will make my plea to everyone who has said that they have heard too many bad things and refuse to have the BE. If your physician (not therapist) says you should have it done, you probably should do it. My story was indeed a horror story, but it doesn't qualify as trauma. Was it painful? You bet. Embarassing? Yes. Was it worth it in the end (no pun intended)? Absolutely. The experience was awful but it only lasted an hour or so. It was worth knowing what I didn't have. Thank God, I didn't have what they were trained to look for!


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Haven't had a barium enema but did have a colonoscopy with negative results except for internal hemorroids. I was so scared to have the colonoscopy and had been told horror stories about the prep, et al. Well, the prep took three days and was very gentle. I felt so wonderful when I was all cleaned out. I never wanted to eat again! The procedure itself wasn't bad at all because I was given an I.V. to relax me and a warmed blanket to be covered with.I'd have it again in a second.Cecile


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

For those who've had the BE - did you have any problems the days following the BE? I have mine scheduled on a Monday (I figured I'd rather doing most of the prep at home instead of at work!), but if I'm going to be a wreck the days following - I'd rather have it done on a Friday!Thoughts, suggestions, words of encouragement?







Ty


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Ty - no, I had no problems after the test was done. All back to normal... don't worry.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks Anxious! I'm not really looking forward to this, but it's nice to know I won't be a basket case the days following!







Ty


----------



## Guest (May 25, 1999)

Note for Andy: I had asked my therapist (she is also an RN) why I should have a BE when I have too many bad stories about them that I have heard. My husband had one BE and he said avoid it if you can because it will really give you hemorrhoids. He did not have hemorrhoids until after this test was run. My dad has had 3 BE's in his lifetime and he also said avoid it if you can. He has had one hemorrhoid surgery and he said never again on that either; yet, he still suffers with them and is doing some bleeding again. He said that he hopes it isn't something bad because he doesn't want to go through those awful tests again. A colonoscopy he could handle but the BE has just got to go - maybe to another planet!!!!! My GP wants me to have a colonoscopy - he never mentioned the BE at all; that got thrown on me at the surgeon's office and that is when I got really angry! I don't think the HMO's should have the right to override my GP! How in the H*LL do they know me? They don't!!! But my GP does! HMO's should NOT run our medical lives!!!!!!!I am ashamed that this country has allowed these "NON-MEDICAL" experts to run our lives like this! I want to get on a national soap box and make a stand!!!!!!!!!!AMF


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I guess I was lucky. I've had two barium enemas with no horror stories. The only thing, with the first one, the barium kind of got stuck in me..so I took a laxative to get it moving. The second time, my doctor told me to go home and take milk of magnesia, which worked pretty well to get rid of the remaining barium. I did not go to work the day of the tests, but I was fine the next day both times.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------

